# Amplificador de audio con tda2009



## anibaljose (Jul 28, 2006)

hola a todos queria hacerles una consulta, quiero hacer un amplificador con un tda2009 que tengo en mi poder junto con un esquema que lo adunto, queria saber si alguien lo hizo, o mejor dicho que les parece, andara bien? pasa que yo no soy electronico pero me doy maña, o eso creo.
espero respuestas 
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## a.pacheco (Jul 29, 2006)

Hola
el amplificador se basa en un integrado que proporciona 10w por canal. Exactamente este amplificador no lo he montado pero si otros con integrados parecidos y por los pocos elementos externos que utilizan suelen funcionar a la primera.

Supongo que el esquema que tengas contenga el valor de los componentes. De todas formas si te bajas las hojas de catálogo podrás ver que el circuito típico es el mismo que planteas (además de otros), por lo que tendra que funcionar.

http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/1457/tda2009a.pdf

Si lo montas ya nos contaras


----------



## Power (Jul 29, 2006)

yo he utilizado el tda2004 con un circuito muy similar a ese y funcionan muy bien con gran calidad de sonido y muy buena confiabilidad ya hace como 5 años que lo he hecho y todavia funciona a la perfeccion espero que te funcione


----------



## anibaljose (Jul 29, 2006)

y les hago una pregunta, con que tension trabaja el integrado? porque miro la hoja de datos y no entiendo muy bien con que tension trabaja, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## a.pacheco (Jul 30, 2006)

Este integrado puede trabajar con una tensión de alimentación comprendida entre los 8 y los 28v. Esta claro que para que entrege los 10w por canal esto será para la máxima tensión de alimentación.


----------



## anibaljose (Jul 30, 2006)

muchas gracias a.pacheco, en cuento lo tenga listo lo publico asi sabes como me fue.


----------



## Mariel (Mar 3, 2008)

Preguntita rapida... estoy haciendo un modulador y demodulador de audio y necesito el amplificador para escuchar a la salida el sonido Compre este mismo integrado TDA2009... Ahora... La entrada derecha e izquierda? Tengo una sola señal demodulada... la ingresaria por las 2 entradas o deberia rediseñar este circuito?

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## diegocalde88 (Jun 22, 2008)

Lo que hay que hacer es solamente utilizar una de las entradas del integrado, ya que el TDA2009 se compone interiormente de dos amplificador operacionales, como se ilustra en el archivo adjunto, por lo tanto la solucion es implementar el circuito normalmente pero solo usando uno de los amplificador operacionales, dejando el otro amplificador sin conectar


----------



## rastametal (Jun 10, 2009)

yo tengo una duda con respecto al tda2009 la alimentacion puede ser de 8v a 28v pero con cuanta corriente funciona el circuito.. en la hoja de datos no encontre q valor de corriente necesita si alguno sabe...


----------



## pablofer (Jun 12, 2009)

alguien tiene el pcb del circuito de arriba con el tda2009 ?  por favor publiquenlo , no puedo hacer su pcb con el ares por que no tiene ese componente gracias amigo electronicos.
pd que sea  el estereo por favor


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 12, 2009)

El PCB, alguno de estos dos:









Por la alimentación, la alimentacion óptima para los 10w es de 14.4 o 18v seguramente (en casi todos los TDA de car audio es así).

La corriente, ha de ser de unos 3 o 4A.


----------



## pablofer (Jun 13, 2009)

gracias drix por el aporte   me complace ver que en este foro si hay bueno electronicos .
gracias amigo espero poder contribuir en lo que pueda  
atte: Pablito


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 17, 2009)

apenas hoy armé el circuito del tda2009, funciona perfecto para conectarlo directo a un reproductor mp3

dejo el mismo pcb que puso drix, pero este ya esta listo para imrpimirse (con la poderosa ayuda del paint)


----------



## pablofer (Jul 18, 2009)

holas amigos ,  yo tambien arme el circuito y funciona de maravilla pero cuando lo dejo la entrada al aire se escucha ruido y medio fuerte nomas , pero cuando lo conecto al mp4 recien se pierde por que ocurre esto=? hay que poner un preamplificador?  me aconsejaron que usar un pre hecho en base al tda1524 pero no tengo su pcb no se si alguien lo tiene gracias de antemano amigos .
les adjunto el datasheet para que lo vean   √


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2009)

pablofer dijo:
			
		

> holas amigos ,  yo tambien arme el circuito y funciona de maravilla pero cuando *lo dejo la entrada al aire se escucha ruido y medio fuerte nomas , pero cuando lo conecto al mp4 recien se pierde por que ocurre esto*



Por que estas referenciando la entrada a un potencial definido y ya no está al aire para que capte cualquier ruido. No sé para que lo quieres con la entradas al aire, pero si ese es tu problema poné una resistencia entre la entrada y masa (tipo 47K o algo por el estilo).



			
				pablofer dijo:
			
		

> hay que poner un preamplificador?  me aconsejaron que usar un pre hecho en base al tda1524 pero no tengo su pcb no se si alguien lo tiene gracias de antemano amigos



Hay que usar un preamplificador si es que hace falta, y para eso es necesario saber cual es la ganancia de tu amplificador con el TDA2009 y a que corno se lo pensás conectar.

Saludos!


----------



## pablofer (Jul 21, 2009)

holas ya descubri por que aparecia el ruido nomas era por que la fuente que use para hacerlo funcionar tenia algo de ruido siempre no estaba bien filtrada :S  bueno es mejor hacer siempre su fuente bien desacoplada para los amplificador y lo mejor filtrada que se pueda en cuanto al preamplificador estoy buscando el integrado tda1524 pero me gustaria hacer uno con lo TLs07x o TL08x  bueno haber si ponen uno para hacer la prueba luego les mando las fotos de como arme el amplificador pero primero le ago su pre chau


----------



## dani_v8 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hola, estoy interesado en montar este proyecto.
El datasheet pone que la impedancia de cada parlante debe ser de 4Ω ¿fué la que utilizaron ustedes? Es que yo tengo parlantes de 8Ω, si conecto dos en paralelo serian 4Ω ¿vale igual?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 22, 2009)

Podés usar un parlante de 8Ω sin problemas, sólo va a sonar más despacio.
Si ponés dos de 8Ω en paralelo obtenés, como bien decís más arriba, uno de 4Ω (y el doble de potencia) y eso funciona perfecto.

Saludos


----------



## dani_v8 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, estuve mirando para montar los parlantes y no tengo de 4Ω y solo 2 de 8Ω, por lo que no puedo poner dos de estos en paralelo en cada una de las dos salidas.
Tengo dos de 25Ω, 15Ω y 8Ω, si pongo los 3 en paralelo son 4,3Ω ¿sería mucho poner los 3 en paralelo?

Gracias


----------



## asrelial (Feb 10, 2010)

mi duda es como variar el volumen con una resistencia variable, donde la pondria???
gracias.


----------



## rlcapo (Feb 21, 2010)

¿te referis a un potenciometro? 
lo pondrias en la entrada de audio asi:
La señal de ENTRADA de audio va a una de las patas de los extremos del potenciómetro, la otra pata (la pata del extremo OPUESTO) va a MASA, y la pata del MEDIO es la salida de señal (es decir, la que va al ampli)
espero que te sirva 
Otra cosa ¿se puede usar el TDA2009 con un tranformador de 12v 2 amperios?
esto de la fuente de alimentación me esta volviendo :cabezon:


----------



## aquosoft (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola gentes.. este es mi primer mensaje..
bueno, al grano... estoy haciendo un 
apli de 10x2 que encontre en electronicafacil... ya lo habia armado en una placa de esas toda perforada y no funcionaba...
viendo todo lo que hablaron del tema, veo que justo a la salida ustedes (veo que la hoja de datos dice lo mismo) ponen un capacitor de 2200 uf.. y en esta pagina dice que va uno de 2.2uf.. sera por esto que no me andaba???
pregunto por que todavia no solde nada... es decir... tengo el pcb con todos los componentes montados, pero no tenia ganas de soldar hoy... y si es de 2200uf el capacitor qeu lleva en cada salida (o sea, en electronicafacil pusieron mal los valores) cambio por ese y listo.
muchas gracias por su tiempo...

por otro lado, arme con pcbwizzard el circuito listo para imprimir... (en caso de que el capacitor que lleve en las salidas sea de 2200uf, reemplazarlo y listo)
les dejo tb para los que no lo tengan el livewire y el pcbwizzard


*Piratería no por acá.*
*2.9* Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.

espero que les sirva y meayuden con las dudas que tengo al respecto...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola Aqusoft, bienvenido al foro.

Primero, recordarte que leas las Normas de Participación para evitar violarlas.

Siguiendo, tu duda con el condensador es correcta. Son 2,2mf (milifaradios) o 2200uf (microfaradios). En general, copiá losvalores del datasheet que esos están bien.

Saludos


----------



## aquosoft (Mar 21, 2010)

muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta.
Queria probarlo igual a ver como se comportaba, y le puse en lugar de uno de 2200uf, uno de 220.... 
Lo que paso es increible.. trabajando con 5v aprox, sintoniza una radio AM sin ponerle nada como entrada..
Es posible esto???
luego quize probar si el ruido se iba cuando lo conectaba al mp3... pero o bien me quemo el ipod o mi ipod se quedo sin bateria...
lo conecte, intente prenderlo y no prendio..
seguramente es falta de bateria (al menos eso le ruego a dios)
A alguien le paso algo similar???


----------



## jackphone (Jun 6, 2010)

gracias exelente enlace


----------



## asrelial (Jul 15, 2010)

rlcapo gracias por la respuesta pero el potenciometro de cuanto debe ser o cualquiera esta bien?


----------



## raulograziosi (Abr 17, 2011)

asrelial dijo:


> rlcapo gracias por la respuesta pero el potenciometro de cuanto debe ser o cualquiera esta bien?


con un potenciometro de 100k tendria que funcionar perfecto para este amplificador...ojo vas a tener que usar uno stereo la coxion es igual pero en vez de ser 3 patas son 6, 3 para un canal y 3 para otro


----------



## pandacba (Abr 17, 2011)

Para el nivel de señal que se maneja en este amplificador desde 25K hasta 10K funciona perfecto


----------



## raulograziosi (May 16, 2011)

gente a ver si me pueden ayudar...
arme el ampli y anda barbaro el unico drama es que cuando lo pongo en marcha y de doy volumen me pone la fuente en corto, primero probe con un transformador de 12v a 1 amp, y crei que ese era el problema, probe con una fuente de computadora que me entregaba 4,5 amp y me hace lo mismo.
probe con parlantes de 4 y 8 ohms y con parlantes de distintas potencias y me hace lo mismo...
alguien sabe que puede ser??


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2011)

Asi en el aire muy dificil saber que paso ni de que se trata pone el esquema que armaste fotos del montaje si no imposible ya que tus datos cubren todas las posibles preguntas que se podrian hacer sin ver.

Pero queda una si, Que nivel de señal le estas metiendo? si la señal de entrada excde la del amplificador lo satura y lo hace drenar corriente de más porque se produce recorte y conduce mucho más tiempo de que deberia(los transistores de salida internos) por eso te acusa sobrecarga posiblemente, subi el material solicitado


----------



## raulograziosi (May 16, 2011)

la señal es de una computadora, la verdad es que no tengo el ampli aca para subir unas fotos...a mi se me habia ocurrido que podia ser el corte de proteccion del integrado, lo que podria hacer (si este es el problema) es agregarle una resistencia en la entrada de cada canal, tendria que medir la resistencia que tiene el potenciometro cuando entra en corte para saber cuanto tendria que "agregar", esto es lo que se me ocurre a mi, cuando pruebe aviso si funciono.
Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2011)

Ok esperamos tu comentario, espero sea eso....


----------



## raulograziosi (May 25, 2011)

disculpen la demora en la respuesta...era eso al final, coloque una de resistencia de 47k en la entrada de cada canal y se soluciono el problema y redujo un poco la distorcion en volumen maximo y calienta mucho menos incluso estando a un 75% de potencia...la verdad no crei que fuera tan facil solucionarlo, pero como yo se que esto de la electronica tiene sus rachas ya me va a tocar un problema mas complicado...jaja gracias por la ayuda, un saludo


----------



## pandacba (May 25, 2011)

Todo tiene una lógica si conocemso la naturaleza de lo que tenemos en nuestra mesa de trabajo encontrarremos más tarde o más temprano el problema
Me alegro que lo pudieras solucionar


----------



## petisox (Jul 18, 2012)

Hola a tod@s... estoy con ganas de hacerme uno de estos para la PC, pero viendo el circuito de varias paginas (incluyendo el datasheet) observo que las "patas" 7 y 11 no tienen especificacion de donde se conectan... van a tierra? o no se conectan?
vi en una pagina que esta en eslovaco :S que la 7 va a tierra y la 11 se conecta con una salida... esto ultimo me parecio muy raro... esta es la pagina http://www.pavolmaria.org/index.php?id=elektronika/tda2009amplifier
Agradezco de antemano las respuestas...


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 18, 2012)

petisox dijo:


> Hola a tod@s... estoy con ganas de hacerme uno de estos para la PC, pero viendo el circuito de varias paginas (incluyendo el datasheet) observo que las "patas" 7 y 11 no tienen especificacion de donde se conectan... van a tierra? o no se conectan?
> vi en una pagina que esta en eslovaco :S que la 7 va a tierra y la 11 se conecta con una salida... esto ultimo me parecio muy raro... esta es la pagina http://www.pavolmaria.org/index.php?id=elektronika/tda2009amplifier
> Agradezco de antemano las respuestas...



Que tipo de configuración piensas usar
*el enlace se baso a esta configuración:*


----------



## petisox (Jul 18, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Que tipo de configuración piensas usar



no sabia que habia mas de una :S soy bastante novato en este tema...
cual me recomendas? pretendia realizar el circuito que se detalla en el datasheet...
es para una pc, con parlantes de 4 ohms, lo alimentare con 12 o 15 v...
gracias!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 18, 2012)

petisox dijo:


> no sabia que habia mas de una :S soy bastante novato en este tema...
> cual me recomendas? pretendia realizar el circuito que se detalla en el datasheet...
> es para una pc, con parlantes de 4 ohms, lo alimentare con 12 o 15 v...
> gracias!!



la cofiguracion del enlace esta bien


----------



## petisox (Jul 18, 2012)

Muchas gracias!! 
una ultima pregunta... vi en esta pagina http://es.scribd.com/doc/51138258/141proyectos-electrónicos (pag 2) que las resistencias R5 y R6 (de valor 1 Ohm) deben soportar 3W... es bastante lógico, ya que el valor de resistencia es bajo, por lo que debe pasar bastante corriente, al menos mas de 500 mA... corrijanme si me equivoco...


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 18, 2012)

petisox dijo:


> Muchas gracias!!
> una ultima pregunta... vi en esta pagina http://es.scribd.com/doc/51138258/141proyectos-electrónicos (pag 2) que las resistencias R5 y R6 (de valor 1 Ohm) deben soportar 3W... es bastante lógico, ya que el valor de resistencia es bajo, por lo que debe pasar bastante corriente, al menos mas de 500 mA... corrijanme si me equivoco...



No es necesario que sea de 3w suficiente y mucho si le pones de 1/2w


----------



## elsashamarino (Oct 31, 2012)

buenos dias muchachos , la pregunta del millon es en qué parte del diagrama del tda2009 va colocado el potenciometro, tengo armado el amplificador , esta chequeado y funciona perfectamente , peeeeeero me falta colocar el pote, ya sé que no es necesario pues puedo bajar el volumen desde el mp3, sólo quiero saber si es que se puede, mil gracias y hasta pronto


----------



## raulograziosi (Oct 31, 2012)

en la entrada, donde va a ir?? jaja 
agarras el pote de frente y el pin del medio va al amplificador, el de la derecha va a la fuente de audio, y el pin de la izquierda va a masa...


----------



## elsashamarino (Oct 31, 2012)

perdone mi ignorancia, en caso que el pote tenga 6 pines...???


----------



## guille990 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tenes dos lineas de tres, mirandolo de frente una sobre la otra, osea con el eje hacia tu cara, una linea para un canal y la otra para otro (la de adelante y la de atras, el orden de cada canal es indistinto) y el resto igual que con la explicación de raulgraziosi... eso en el caso de que sea estereo, si es mono usa uno solo de los canales y dejas el otro libre


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 1, 2012)

mil gracias, por la ayuda, en otro orden de cosas , hice otro ampli con un tda2009 un poco mas pequeño , segui todos los pasos con mucho cuidado , al finalizar lo probe y ni se mueve, ya repace el circuito y esta tal cual el diagrama, los componentes son nuevos etc ,en fin algo no hice bien 
http://www.tonieletronica.xpg.com.br/amplificador-estereo-tda2009.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2012)

elsashamarino dijo:


> mil gracias, por la ayuda, en otro orden de cosas , hice otro ampli con un tda2009 un poco mas pequeño , segui todos los pasos con mucho cuidado , al finalizar lo probe y ni se mueve, ya repace el circuito y esta tal cual el diagrama, los componentes son nuevos etc ,en fin algo no hice bien
> http://www.tonieletronica.xpg.com.br/amplificador-estereo-tda2009.htm



¿ Donde montaste todo ?


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 1, 2012)

chalalor....en un punto se me reinicio el cerebro y le pifie a un contacto, recien lo veo espero salvar el tda ...haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa , gracias igual amigazo

amigazo , gracias por tu ayuda y si no es molestia te pregunto en que incide que uno de los canales tenga un nivel de audio un tanto mas bajo que el otro...? garcias


----------



## YIROSHI (Nov 3, 2012)

elsashamarino dijo:


> amigazo , gracias por tu ayuda y si no es molestia te pregunto en que incide que uno de los canales tenga un nivel de audio un tanto mas bajo que el otro...? garcias



Compañero viendo el PCB parece estar bien, pero falta un componente el C5 de 100uF no lo veo por ahi, tambien revisa que no haya cortos en las pistas, estas realizando el PCB a plumon? Hay un par de pistas muy cercanas entre si

Saludos compañero.


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 3, 2012)

Si , estoy haciendo a pulmón casi todo, es un proyecto para el cole de mi hijo, el c5 supongo que es la entrada del transformador que el ya tiene con una plaquita como para que no entre directo,repase las pistas y aunque estén juntas les pase un cuter como para sacarme las dudas y no hacen contacto entre si, lo que estaba mal en un principio es el pin 1 con el pin 2 del tda o sea estaba mal , corte con cuter y puentear fue la solución mas casera, probé y todo ok ...salvo que pude escuchar una salida un poco mas bajo el volumen , quiero corregir eso antes de que coloque el potenciómetro , depende de ese laburito que no se la lleve a marzo  por eso le estamos poniendo media pila y yo le doy una mano...
 chan...! se voló todo ....los canales distorsionan mal , un ruido insoportable hasta se mete una frecuencia de radio, te adjunto una imagen para que me digas si los capacitores de salida son los correctos, la plaquita de la esquina es el puente desde el transformador , te agradezco la paciencia, saludos.


----------



## guille990 (Nov 6, 2012)

Si escuchaste la radio y después se empezaron a quemar componentes es porque esta oscilando y habría que analizar el trazado de pistas y la disposición de componentes, a mi me paso con un TDA2003 que tiene un inconveniente a la hora de trazar las pistas de tierra, si lo haces mal oscila como loco. En tu caso no te sabría decir porque aun soy medio novato y no lo veo tan evidente en el datasheet

Bueno, luego de analizar un rato tu circuito y el del datasheet vi lo siguiente: la gnd de la entrada esta conectada mediante una pista gruesa con la gnd de la fuente y la gnd del parlante y en este tipo de amplificadores esto trae oscilacion. Para corregirlo prueba lo siguiente, (lo aprendí probando porque cometí el mismo error con un tda2003 que tiene un circuito eléctrico parecido), luego de reemplazar los componentes reventados y que notes que están deteriorados, conectas mediante un cable muy fino la gnd de la entrada directamente encima de la pata 6 (la pata que va directo a gnd) y por arte de magia se tendría que ir la oscilación y andar bien, no te olvides de conectar sobre este cable a r4, r2 u c3 sino no funciona. si te fijas en el datasheet, la gnd de la entrada del circuito propuesto esta en otro extremo de la placa y tiene una conección mediante una pista muuuy fina y laaarga (de aquí el cable) hasta la pata 6 del integrado y luego desde alli por otra pista larga va conectado a gnd de salida y masa.


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 6, 2012)

se me quema el bocho , ya repase una y otra vez cambie los capa de salida de 16v a 35v y logre que un canal se escuche pero bajo y el otro tiene una distorsion como un chillido,agudo y molesto, , supongo que si hubiese volado el tda no habría ningun sonido por lo tanto es alguna pista en corto que no logro descular....tamdre...


----------



## guille990 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hiciste lo que te dije de desconectar y recablear los componentes asociados a la entrada ? es casi seguro que el ruido es por oscilacion.


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 6, 2012)

asi deberia quedar....?


----------



## guille990 (Nov 6, 2012)

Exacto  , todos los componentes que se unen a esa islita los desueldas, los unes en el aire y luego los unes mediante un cablesito al pin 6, es la solucion mas facil sin tener que hacer una nueva placa o desoldar todos los componentes. y otro consejo, si no vi mal el capacitor 3 es de 22uF y no 2.2uF como figura en la foto de tu montaje y  el capacitor 5 de 100uF es bueno que este, no es para filtrar el riple, para eso estan los de la fuente, ese es para filtrar corrientes parasitas y transitorios que se generan en el cable desde la fuente al ampli y otras yerbas, por eso si podes ponerlo mejor


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 6, 2012)

si ya le cambie ese cap de 22µF y le puse el de 100µF ademas, conecte el cable como dijiste y sabes que ....no pasó nada ......., el canal que funciona se escucha bien pero bajo volumen y el otro chilla como chancho atado con alambre....me rindo ...


----------



## guille990 (Nov 6, 2012)

¿podes sacarle una foto al montaje como para corroborar que este bien?
la verdad es que se me quemaron los papeles porque si un canal funciona y el otro que es exactamente idéntico no es un verdadero problema
proba poniendo las dos entradas a gnd (osea uni los tres cables L+R+gnd y escucha haber que sale, no se debería escuchar nada si hay ruido es por oscilación) y ¿tenes el disipador conectado a gnd?, si no lo tenes conectalo, al gnd de la fuente
¿los capacitores y resistencias están buenos? porque las resistencias que estan conectadas a las entradas y salidas son para prevenir oscilación y si oscila mucho se queman y como son pequeñas ni te das cuenta
y no se me ocurre que otra cosa que pueda ser


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 8, 2012)

solucionado amigazo eran las resistencias mal colocadas , las de 18 abajo y las de 1 arriba...saludos



OJOOOO, para los que estan haciendo este mismo amplificador para el colegio técnico , tengan en cuenta como DEBEN ir las pistas conectadas al TDA ,  el voltaje de los capacitores ,las resistencias , colocar un capacitor de 100µF 25v entre la pista de entrada de 12v y el GND (puenteando), tranqui que sale como piña, saludos



asi deben quedar las pistas...


----------



## matiore (Sep 5, 2013)

hoa amigos del foro..soy nuevo en esto...estoy armando el ampli con el tda2009a version estereo y tengo una duda...el pin numero 7 de dicho ci va sin conectarce a nada?...espero puedan ayudarme...saludos...


----------



## elsashamarino (Sep 5, 2013)

sep no va conectado a nada, salvo q conectes mal las polaridades y se vuela el TDA..., no pasa nada


----------



## celtronics2011 (Jun 25, 2019)

Amplificador con TDA2009 me urge armar uno en modo puente , alguien podria ayudarme con el diagrama.
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2019)

*TDA2009A datasheet * página 8


----------

